# Disperse Hound Hunters



## Sportdog (Oct 6, 2005)

The thread by Beaverhunter2 got me thinking. Why doesn't the DNR require applicants to indicate if they will be hunting with dogs, bait, or other methods (whatever that would mean). You would then be issued a bait, hound, or other tag and would be a violater if caught hunting outside your area or using a method not indicated on your tag. That way they can allocate a matching percentage of the desired kill by area and by type of hunting. Everyone knows that certain areas are more heavily hunted by houndsman. Let's spread those guys out so there is less bait hunter/hound hunter impact. Heck any true hardcore bear hunter shouldn't mind doing a little traveling to pursue their passion. That might also help the UP tourist trade by having more out of towners spending money in a different community. Or maybe earmark one unit for houndsman only. Then there would be no more problems between the two groups. What say you?


----------



## Andy Drumm (Dec 23, 2008)

That , by far , is the DUMBEST! thing I have ever read !!


----------



## griffondog (Dec 27, 2005)

Sportdog said:


> The thread by Beaverhunter2 got me thinking. Why doesn't the DNR require applicants to indicate if they will be hunting with dogs, bait, or other methods (whatever that would mean). You would then be issued a bait, hound, or other tag and would be a violater if caught hunting outside your area or using a method not indicated on your tag. That way they can allocate a matching percentage of the desired kill by area and by type of hunting. Everyone knows that certain areas are more heavily hunted by houndsman. Let's spread those guys out so there is less bait hunter/hound hunter impact. Heck any true hardcore bear hunter shouldn't mind doing a little traveling to pursue their passion. That might also help the UP tourist trade by having more out of towners spending money in a different community. Or maybe earmark one unit for houndsman only. Then there would be no more problems between the two groups. What say you?


I thought the Bear management zones already did this? Dog hunters start after bait hunters. So the bait hunters already have a quiet period at the start of the season. Also why would you want to limit a hunter to only one tool for his hunt?

Griff


----------



## lang49 (Aug 1, 2005)

Sportdog said:


> Let's spread those guys out so there is less bait hunter/hound hunter impact.


You're going to get lots of houndsman who complain that their dogs can't read or that the dog doesn't know the boundary. :lol:


----------



## Sportdog (Oct 6, 2005)

lang49 said:


> You're going to get lots of houndsman who complain that their dogs can't read or that the dog doesn't know the boundary. :lol:


Maybe that's a good reason to put a halt to hound hunting. The whole dog hunting business is just too much trouble and it's giving hunters a bad image.


----------



## Sportdog (Oct 6, 2005)

Andy Drumm said:


> That , by far , is the DUMBEST! thing I have ever read !!


Now you know how I feel when I read your words of wisdom.:lol:


----------



## Sportdog (Oct 6, 2005)

griffondog said:


> I thought the Bear management zones already did this? Dog hunters start after bait hunters. So the bait hunters already have a quiet period at the start of the season. Also why would you want to limit a hunter to only one tool for his hunt?
> 
> Griff


There are 88 percent bait hunters to 12 percent hound hunters. We want quiet 88 percent of the time. I didn't want to limit anybody. They can hunt with dogs one year and the next time they draw a tag they can hunt over bait. I've been admonished on this site by dog hunters saying that drawing a tag is no problem so it should be no big deal.


----------



## Sportdog (Oct 6, 2005)

I know you guys will miss me but I've got to go get some anti-hound hunting bumper stickers made. Talk to you tonight!:lol:


----------



## rwenglish1 (Jan 6, 2007)

Sportdog said:


> I know you guys will miss me but I've got to go get some anti-hound hunting bumper stickers made. Talk to you tonight!:lol:


Bear dogs today, rabbit dogs tomorrow, bird dogs next week, what about them dang goose and duck callers. What's next snowmobiles, four by fours, motorcyles, jet skis, motor boats, how about private small planes flying over during hunting, how about canoe outings lots of noise there?

I really can't believe anyone would want to limit somebody on anything, with hunting or whatever they like to do in the outdoors.

It is a proven fact today most people only take 3 to 5 days hunting, turkey, deer, bear.


----------



## timberdoodle528 (Nov 25, 2003)

Sportdog said:


> Maybe that's a good reason to put a halt to hound hunting. The whole dog hunting business is just too much trouble and it's giving hunters a bad image.



I can only HOPE you're kidding....


----------



## jackbob42 (Nov 12, 2003)

Just ignore him folks.
He's just looking for attention. 
Don't post on any of his stuff and maybe he'll get tired of no attention and go whine and cry somewhere else.
If I was running this site , he'd be banned just for trying to start an arguement.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

There is a nice feature on the top menu under User CP. It works real nice.




> *Ignore List*
> Add a Member to Your List...
> 
> To remove a user from your ignore list, un-check the box associated with their name and click the 'Save Changes' button.
> ...


----------



## Sportdog (Oct 6, 2005)

jackbob42 said:


> Just ignore him folks.
> He's just looking for attention.
> Don't post on any of his stuff and maybe he'll get tired of no attention and go whine and cry somewhere else.
> If I was running this site , he'd be banned just for trying to start an arguement.


A few quick comments then I will leave you all to your pat on the backs for drowning out the opposition. The "arguement" was not started by me. I began to post on what I perceive as attempts by CCARE and some members on this site of promoting self serving agendas and exclusionary tactics. I am either in the minority opinion on this site or others are afraid to comment or don't give a rip. Whatever the reason I will withdraw from the issue on here and deal directly with the MDNRE and the NRC membership. The crying being done here is by my opposition, not me. I've got a fine bear rug on the wall, had a quality hunt, and with the hope the powers that be, see through the group of yahoos here I will have a great black bear hunt with my grandson in the future. It is my sincere hope that this topic has been read by many and they take the time to weigh what is going on here and act on the facts as they see them without regard to their personal opinion of me or my detractors. That has been my message throughout with some twists and turns to poke fun and mock some posters who saw fit to blast me personally. With that I shall retire from this discussion. To those who encouraged and agreed with me by PM's, I say Thank You and good bear hunting in your future.


----------



## PahtridgeHunter (Sep 1, 2004)

Sportdog said:


> Maybe that's a good reason to put a halt to hound hunting. The whole dog hunting business is just too much trouble and it's giving hunters a bad image.


----------



## Hevi (May 18, 2004)

I'm with Supercat.


----------



## Bunny Hunter (Jan 14, 2004)

Sportdog said:


> Maybe that's a good reason to put a halt to hound hunting. The whole dog hunting business is just too much trouble and it's giving hunters a bad image.


Huh, that's odd. All this time I thought it was the anti's we had to worry about.  


That's one smart cat PH.


----------



## ed222 (Jun 5, 2007)

Me too.


----------



## kolarchi (Mar 20, 2006)

I just wish sportsman could realize we are all on the same side


----------



## irishmanusa (Mar 10, 2009)

timberdoodle528 said:


> I can only HOPE you're kidding....


Me Too !!!!


----------



## Beaverhunter2 (Jan 22, 2005)

kolarchi said:


> I just wish sportsman could realize we are all on the same side


I think most do realize this, but sometimes it's hard to tell. 

John


----------



## AbbytheGSP (Jul 19, 2002)

griffondog said:


> I thought the Bear management zones already did this? Dog hunters start after bait hunters. So the bait hunters already have a quiet period at the start of the season. Also why would you want to limit a hunter to only one tool for his hunt?
> 
> Griff



The quite season in the beging.... How many of you actually know that this season only exist becuase hound hunters once tried to please all the whiners and give this to them? There did not used to be a quite season until hound hunters gave this up.


----------

